# Take a look here......



## franklavigne (Jun 6, 2005)

spam.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 6, 2005)

ONE hint, in the RIGHT section, would have been enough, Frank!!!
And we can also read normal print. Need not be broad...

(I can spam, too)


----------



## franklavigne (Jun 6, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> ONE hint, in the RIGHT section, would have been enough, Frank!!!
> And we can also read normal print. Need not be broad...
> 
> (I can spam, too)


 
....with this kind of reply you will take your 4000 post soon. It's looks like very hard for peoples to reply with yes or no.
I agree for the multi post, but I'm a newbie here and watta cold welcome!!.....

If you reply to this message, this is another one at your score.
Thanks anyway.​


----------

